# Dove cage set up question- perches



## Yonah (Feb 11, 2017)

It's been awhile since I've had doves. While refreshing info about their care, I came across something that stated that doves should have flat perches rather than round (dowel-type) perches. 

For you dove people, could you confirm or deny this? 

Before I saw this, I was planning on having round perches of various diameters. But now I'm wondering if I should instead have a couple of platforms (one at one-third up and the other at two-thirds up) and just a few perches. (The cage is around 34" tall)

Suggestions?

If I use platforms, any suggestions on type of wood or type of material they should be (easy to clean)?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Why don't you put in a variety of perches and see which ones they prefer the most. Then you can always remove the perches that they don't use.


----------



## Yonah (Feb 11, 2017)

Yes. I will do that. 

What I had read suggested that the doves' feet do better on flat surfaces as opposed to perches. I had always used perches in the past. Was wondering on the validity of the claim.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons usually prefer a flat surface, but doves seem to like the regular perches made for birds. You can buy perches of different widths and even natural perches from trees that are non toxic. It's better to have a variety of sizes and contours so their feet get better exercise, rather than just using the same kind and size all the time. As Marina suggested, try different ones to see what they like, and give them a variety to stand on. 
Sometimes it isn't because of the perch as to where they will perch most of the time, but the location. They will use a less favored perch, if it is in the location where they like to perch. So try different things.


----------

